# Flowmaster Force II axleback for Cruze hatchback first impressions



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Whelp. Already took a sawsall to the new hatch. Install was easy, exactly as shown in the instructions and with a car less than a month old everything slid in and out nicely. The pipe, and tip were packaged very nicely but the clamp was a little mangled. I was able to get the clamp on the pipe easily enough and when tightened it took the form of the pipe no problem. Start to finish maybe 20 minutes, I wish I had thought to take pictures while I was doing the install but I got a bit excited lol. Very mild sound until about 2500 rpm at which point it starts to fill the cabin a bit. A lot of rasp at WOT and you can hear a tiny bit of turbine. I'll be posting some more pictures once the rain moves along.


----------



## RageAholic (May 21, 2017)

Hey big jay,

New to the forum. I own a 2016.5 cruze 10,000km and I'm loving it so far. I'm looking to do a couple of mods, but I want to have all the information first. 

Your audio didn't work that great on my phone, so my question to you is how much of a difference is the performance and sound comes from this axle back unit? I'm obviously looking for a performance boost and I don't mind a moderate sound increase, but I'm concerned the noise will make a big difference in the interior of the car while listening to music or talking on the phone using Bluetooth. Has this been an issue with you at all?


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

RageAholic said:


> Hey big jay,
> 
> New to the forum. I own a 2016.5 cruze 10,000km and I'm loving it so far. I'm looking to do a couple of mods, but I want to have all the information first.
> 
> Your audio didn't work that great on my phone, so my question to you is how much of a difference is the performance and sound comes from this axle back unit? I'm obviously looking for a performance boost and I don't mind a moderate sound increase, but I'm concerned the noise will make a big difference in the interior of the car while listening to music or talking on the phone using Bluetooth. Has this been an issue with you at all?



Sorry about the audio quality, I'm actually trying to go get some better videos later this afternoon. I haven't really noticed a huge difference performance wise with the exhaust, although it is far lighter than the factory muffler and the car does seem to like to coast a bit more at highway speeds.

As far as drone, it's really quiet in the cabin as long as you aren't loading the engine. When you push the car and the revs get over 2500 you can really hear it but otherwise no. 

IMO if performance is your first concern, a tune is the most bang for your buck.


----------



## RageAholic (May 21, 2017)

Yes of course, thanks for the quick response!
A tune will be my first step for sure, then Aem intake, then wheels and new bow ties. I'm a family man now so it doesn't need to be an extreme change just a little more fun to drive (love driving it already ), but would like to personalise the Cruze to my taste. I have the artic white cruze and would love to black it out


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The sound you described is exactly what I got with deleting the stock muffler. Not knocking your choice, just relevant information for anybody looking to make a choice.


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

https://youtu.be/qwFo3gZZ0aI


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> The sound you described is exactly what I got with deleting the stock muffler. Not knocking your choice, just relevant information for anybody looking to make a choice.


Now the question becomes, "how does it sound without the resonator?"


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm going a different route and keeping the stock muffler and getting the bnr downpipe and hopefully the mbrp second cat and resonator delete.


----------



## Skywodie (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds great!


----------



## H0TR0D (Jan 7, 2018)

Wonder if it will fit sedan....might be too short.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

H0TR0D said:


> Wonder if it will fit sedan....might be too short.


The performance shop near me has put a couple of these kits on sedans says they fit same as a hatch.


----------



## H0TR0D (Jan 7, 2018)

Ok awesome. I was wondering, how tips would look with bumper. If no mods are needed I might jump on the exhaust.


----------



## Drfishstick (Jun 20, 2018)

I think I know a 17 blue RS sedan that is gonna have this by the end of the year...


----------

